# Bald Eagles in Ga?



## bigdawg42 (Oct 1, 2011)

Anybody seen bald eagles in Ga?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 1, 2011)

yes. many


----------



## deadend (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep, north, south, east, and west.  Fairly common though #'s aren't high.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2011)

Plenty the last few years. And also in NC and SC. Go to any big lake, and you'll see them.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 1, 2011)

yep see some around lake seminole in the bainbridge area...and even a few in thomas county...


----------



## chadf (Oct 1, 2011)

Seen them around Lanier


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 1, 2011)

Saw 1 Thursday at a pond here in Colquitt county. There's usually 2 together, but only the single that day. It's been about a year since I seen one there, because they were doing some cleaning up around the pond to install a pivot.


----------



## jrc (Oct 1, 2011)

Lake Lanier, Lake Juliette


----------



## watermedic (Oct 1, 2011)

Clark Hill has a few.


----------



## germag (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep. Both Bald Eagles and Ospreys around Allatoona.


----------



## city boy gone country (Oct 1, 2011)

theres one near our marina in Savannah. I watched it swoop down in the water and catch little fish for about an hour one day


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 1, 2011)

Seen  2 on separate occasions on Lake Hartwell


----------



## D Lodge (Oct 1, 2011)

Same on Lake Sinclair, Bald Eagles and Ospreys


----------



## EGlock86 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes iv seen em at clarke hill


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2011)

Seen them on the north end of Lanier, Burton and up and down the Chattahoochee river.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 1, 2011)

I lived my whole 45 years in Georgia. I've spent many hours in the woods and on the lake and have never seen a bald eagle in the wild. I'd love to.


----------



## Bo73 (Oct 1, 2011)

x2 at Clarks Hill.  Many up there have died due to AVM (Avian vacuolar myelinopathy).


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 1, 2011)

seen a pair in baker an mitchell co


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 1, 2011)

All over the upper end of West Point Lake also.


----------



## JayTee (Oct 1, 2011)

X2 





Dustin Pate said:


> All over the upper end of West Point Lake also.




Three nesting pairs on the north end between Snake creek & Brush creek ramps. They don't tollerate company very much & will dive bomb visitors.


----------



## Bloodbrother35 (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a few on the Tussahaw Reservoir in Henry co.


----------



## Michaelp (Oct 1, 2011)

All over west point...stumpy areas usually have several nests. Wolf Creek has 2 or 3 nests and we have seen little ones in them a few times.


----------



## gaspur1 (Oct 1, 2011)

There  seems to be a good population around Lake Russell.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2011)

I had one last year catching fish out our pond


----------



## HatchetRX8 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lake Oconee has a few


----------



## crowslayer (Oct 1, 2011)

see them all the time along ga rivers


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 1, 2011)

suches area around the toccoa river.


----------



## 66 POJ (Oct 1, 2011)

Javors lake has a couple.


----------



## EDH (Oct 1, 2011)

I seen one on Allatoona last year kinda close to the Blockhouse.


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 1, 2011)

Seen plenty of them at westpoint as well as Ospreys!!!  Quite a sight!!


----------



## woco hunter (Oct 1, 2011)

Saw one and a nest on a plantation lake in brooks county. The nest looked huge.


----------



## farmer (Oct 1, 2011)

A fair amount up here in Rabun Co. on the lakes along with Ospreys, which are also seen on the Chattooga River occasionally.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Oct 1, 2011)

There are a lot in Coastal GA.  Just about everytime I am on the intercoastal waterway I see at least one.


----------



## jmoody (Oct 1, 2011)

*eagle*

Ft. Stewart


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lake Nottely I have seen them.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2011)

how many people mistake ospreys for bald eagles  ...me.. ive camped at payne beach on allatoona for the past 7 years... the first 2 yrs up there an eagle caught a fish and flew around in circles ..the next year same thing.... a guy pointed out that it was an osprey...


----------



## Big Eights (Oct 1, 2011)

The water shed lake on the north side of Pinelog wma. has a pair.


----------



## Ghriz (Oct 1, 2011)

yes ! several nest on Clarks Hill lake ..one pair nests on the wma there and its all caution taped off in the woods around the nest area  .


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 1, 2011)

i know none of you will believe me!! but i saw one on the Key west golf course, im stationed here in key west, and yes i know the difference in an Osprey and a Bald Eagle.


----------



## Son (Oct 1, 2011)

I've seen em after geese and fighting ospreys on Lake Seminole in SW Ga.


----------



## Toonigh (Oct 1, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I lived my whole 45 years in Georgia. I've spent many hours in the woods and on the lake and have never seen a bald eagle in the wild. I'd love to.



Me either. I would love to see one too.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 1, 2011)

D Lodge said:


> Same on Lake Sinclair, Bald Eagles and Ospreys



Where have you seen a Bald Eagle on sinclair?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2011)

i have never seen a B E in ga.. im sure they are here... but osprey look similar and lots of peeps mistake them... look 4 dk brn and snow white heads if head looks greyish--osprey..... ive seen many way up north... where there are no osprey


----------



## Wander (Oct 1, 2011)

*South GA*

Saw one a couple of years ago on a power pole on 441 between Pearson and Douglas,,,


----------



## ultramag (Oct 2, 2011)

See them at lake varner in Walton county all of the time


----------



## maker4life (Oct 2, 2011)

There's a few here in Grady County . Amazing how big they are , came up on one eating a possum on the side of the road one day and I swear it could nearly look through my truck window .


----------



## MilDot (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen some at Lake Alapaha, Jekyll Island, and other large body's of water down south. LOL I've even seen one on the side of HWY 129 one morning eating something dead. There not very comon but they are around.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

yes


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2011)

bigelow said:


> i have never seen a B E in ga.. im sure they are here... but osprey look similar and lots of peeps mistake them... look 4 dk brn and snow white heads if head looks greyish--osprey..... ive seen many way up north... where there are no osprey



I've seen several eagles in Ga, NC, and SC on the lakes, and a lot of ospreys, too. Eagles are actually getting fairly common around large bodies of water. As for mis-identification, eagles and ospreys don't really look much alike. The osprey has a white belly and darkish "hood" on its head, and is a much slimmer, lighter bird. The eagles are a lot stockier and larger bodied with wider wings. They're bigger than a buzzard, but hold their wings straight out from their bodies instead of in a shallow "V" shape when they're gliding. The adult bald eagles have solid white heads and tails, but the juveniles are more mottled looking and have brown speckled heads and tails until they get a couple years on them.


----------



## gonzorelic (Oct 2, 2011)

i was headed to jacksonville one day a couple years ago and was coming into folkston on us1 and one took off and came out of the ditch and over the hood of my car. i thought i was going to hit him with the windshield so i slammed on the brakes. it had to have over a 6 foot wing span. huge beautiful bird.


----------



## jguffie (Oct 2, 2011)

i have seen some on lake burton and lake rabun


----------



## joedublin (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, not only in Georgia, but also in Florida.


----------



## germag (Oct 2, 2011)

bigelow said:


> i have never seen a B E in ga.. im sure they are here... but osprey look similar and lots of peeps mistake them... look 4 dk brn and snow white heads if head looks greyish--osprey..... ive seen many way up north... where there are no osprey



It's easier than that. If the chest is white, it's an osprey.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 2, 2011)

There are some on lake martin right across the river in AL


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 3, 2011)

i've seen 2 bald eagles more than a couple of times while traveling on I-95 at highway 204, outside of savannah.  used to see them on the ogeechee river a lot too and over at the the Savannah Wildlife Refuge along the Savannah River.


----------



## JKING (Oct 3, 2011)

You see them on 204 and 95 because of the landfill there. They like hanging out in landfills and eating the gulls and vermin that are attracted to landfills etc.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, seen a couple near the dam on Oconee. Also seen one on West Point and saw one on Carters one time, but that was many years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2011)

Yesterday, Lake Seminole. Saw a total of 4 different adults.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2011)

I've seen a few just north of Lake Eufaula.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hartwell eagle*

I see them three or four times a year on the upper end of Hartwell.


----------



## lginga (Oct 3, 2011)

3 of us just saw one on a private lake 5 miles east of Eastman, Dodge County.  First sighting was at 1:30 pm and it appeared the bird left only to show up 30 minutes later eating a dead fish. It stayed around for about an hour before flying south, probably toward the Public Fishing Lake where locals state that there is a nesting pair.


----------



## Bhrama (Oct 4, 2011)

Clarks Hill close to the dam. I see them every time we put in at Wildwood.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 6, 2011)

There is a pair that has nested on the Flint below Albany for a number of years now. I have seen them catch fish out of Lake Chehaw, flying over the bypass toward Kinchafoonee Creek and flying over Chehaw Park as well. I guess you could confuse an immature bird but that solid white head on the mature bird is easy to spot.


----------



## ryork (Oct 7, 2011)

Have seen one a number of times at West Point, and once or twice at Bartlett's Ferry.  Awesome sight!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

I've seen several near Morgan in the Notchaway creek area.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 10, 2011)

There has been a nesting pair on FT Stewart since the early 90's. Every once and a while you will see others while out at some of the ponds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2011)

Here`s another SW Georgia bird. This one was eatin` a roadkill deer last Thursday.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 11, 2011)

Now that is a beautiful sight Nick!


----------



## sljones (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw one Sunday around lunch on Hwy 441 about 10 miles north of Dublin. Was feeding on something across the ditch. Have seen one on two different occasions fishing/hunting my pond next to my house in Dodge Co. Neat to watch them dive & hit the water. Every time it hit, it caught a fish. Fly off & stay gone an hour & be back.


----------



## orangeoutback20 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was fishing lake bennet at charlie elliott sunday and there were two that we saw a few times through the day.


----------



## Jose CanSenko (Oct 11, 2011)

orangeoutback20 said:


> I was fishing lake bennet at charlie elliott sunday and there were two that we saw a few times through the day.



I also thought i saw one while fishing Margery at Charlie Elliot... 

Didnt know they were in this part of GA, your post confirmed my sighting!

thanks


----------



## ryork (Oct 12, 2011)

> Here`s another SW Georgia bird. This one was eatin` a roadkill deer last Thursday.



Now that is one awesome photo!


----------



## RdKill (Oct 13, 2011)

I've seen them on or around Lake Blue Ridge and one flying high a couple years ago somewhere over 515 between Jasper and Elijay...and an Osprey once over Allatoona...up knotts creek actually not far from the boat ramp.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a nesting pair at Reed Bingham in Cook County. I see one often around local ponds. Watched one swoop down and pick up a trash fish that someone had thrown on the bank earlier in the day. It was definitely an eagle. We had one several years ago that was injured. Called DNR they came and got it and promised if they could rehabilitate that they would release it in the same place.


----------



## seeker (Oct 19, 2011)

This Eagle was seen this past weekend in downtown Columbus, Georgia.  The Red Tailed Hawk was pestering it just like smaller birds would pester the hawk.


----------



## miller-black (Oct 19, 2011)

Last year there was a nest on one of the big powerline constructs in Monticello.  You could see the babies standing on the railings getting ready for the big jump.


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 21, 2011)

down here I see a lot by county landfills.


----------



## charlie81 (Oct 27, 2011)

Saw one today (95% sure) at Sinclair near the power lines in Island Creek. Forgot the camera at the house but I'll be back there this weekend. Maybe I can get a pic.


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 27, 2011)

Always see them by the dam at oconee


----------



## tivoli410 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive seen a few of them down here in the Destin, FL area.  Along the bay, usually in the back of the less populated bayous/lakes connecting to the bay.  Their nests are big for sure.  If you wanted to go looking for one I would go to the nearest lake and scan the highest trees along the water for a big nest.

Some great pictures in here!


----------



## Squirrel29 (Nov 5, 2011)

Seen one at Tugalo lake this evening.


----------



## germag (Nov 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s another SW Georgia bird. This one was eatin` a roadkill deer last Thursday.



That is an awesome pic, Nick.


----------



## smitty (Nov 24, 2011)

Seen one last week in Hancock feeding on a gut pile !!


----------



## lcopeland22 (Nov 25, 2011)

ive seen them on oconee as well


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 28, 2011)

seen them on westpoint several times also .last one i saw was right across cove from my site  at whitetail ridge campground.I saw one on the rocks eating a fish hwy16 bridge ocmulgee river jasper county below jackson lake.saw one at the clayton water authority before.seen lots them along the florida coast carrabelle area.I have seen many ospreys i know the diffrence between the to.


----------



## oaktree4444 (Sep 3, 2012)

saw a pair on river below jackson lake - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - 5 yrs ago


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 5, 2012)

They are all over, you just have to take the time and look, especially if you are around water.  One of the more interesting bird of prey sightings for me was a peregrine falcon I saw out the window on a ledge in downtown Atlanta when I was up there on business once.  I guess it was one of the ones stocked to take care of the pigeons and nest on the highrises....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 6, 2012)

me an my dad saw one around here were were coming back from the river an it was in the middle of the road eating a dead turtle


----------



## 021 (Oct 12, 2012)

About 6 years ago we took a canoe trip starting just south of Lake Jackson on the Ocmulgee River. Around 5 miles down we saw eagles and what appeared to be juveniles flying overhead. When I got home that evening, the new GON was in the mailbox. Imagine my surprise when I read an article about those very eagles nesting in that area and around Juliette. Confirmed what we knew we saw that day.


----------



## jonkayak (Oct 14, 2012)

I've seen them all over Ga. mostly near large bodies of water and larger rivers. The last one I saw was on lake Jackson about a month ago.


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 15, 2012)

seen one on burton this past spring.i have seen them on all the lakes over the years.


----------



## gsp416dre (Oct 19, 2012)

Saw one on the Satilla in Brantley Co, just east of 301 last week. Flew right in front of the boat for about 100 yds or so.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> me an my dad saw one around here were were coming back from the river an it was in the middle of the road eating a dead turtle



LOL...that was a buzzard Seth Carter !!!


----------



## owl (Oct 25, 2012)

Saw one on Cobb Town Road Thomaston couple weeks back not flying very high either


----------



## flopper (Nov 2, 2012)

seen some kayaking on lake tugaloo


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Nov 2, 2012)

there's  some around  carter's lake


----------

